# Handycam



## rawankush (Aug 8, 2010)

I want to buy a camcorder, but am really confused to choose one.
I just want to do normal home user recording. My budget is around 17k.
I have my brothers wedding.so would be shooting at night too.
Any suggestions would be appreciated,


----------

